# Damplifier Pro



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok Ok, so here it is, my very short review. Sorry 

I decided I would test this out on my little brothers 2001 S-10 Blazer Xtreme. As far as audio goes, it's budget to say the BEST. He's got a sony cd player, with some sony xplod 6.5" coaxial speakers, and some xplod 6x9's (he is not an audiophile by any means).

The patient:








The door:









Let me start by saying, the transaction went very smooth. I put in my "special code" and I had the stuff within 4 business days (he is way on the other side of the country).

At this point in time the only other deadener I have used, is the Fleabay crap, and I thought that worked well haha. First things first, the adhesive. With just applying pressure with my hands, it took a GREAT hold to the metal on the door, great enough to make it difficult to peal back off. So far so good. I put a layer on the inner skin, not the entire thing, just where I could reach without having to tear a bunch of stuff apart. I then started working on the outer skin of the panel.








By the time I got done with everything, it was dark, hence no finished pictures. Mind you, I said this setup is not audiophile in any way shape or form. However! The damplifier did seem to assist in the bass response of those crappy xplods! Probably slightly to do with the fact that I filled most of the holes, but still. The door has a VERY stout feeling to it, upon opening and shutting, it feels more luxurious if you will. The "knock" test shows that between the two doors, there is without a doubt something installed on the driver side door.

I purchased a LOAD of cascade deadener for my blazer project coming up, I will post another review comparing the two products. So far, damplifier seems like a GREAT product, and Ant is a very cool guy. Thanks so much for the free stuff. 

Keep rockin'

Kenny


----------

